# Bleeding at 5 weeks after donor egg FET - miscarriage?



## CharlotteB (May 1, 2013)

Hi - I have been trying donor egg FET for the last year after various ectopics, miscarriages and eventual tube removal.

After the failure of the first FET, I was screened for a few conditions, and turned out to have natural killer cells.

I am now taking daily Clexane in addition to progynova, cylogest and prednisolone.

The second FET resulted in a BFN but the third tested positive.  5-day blastocyst transfer (x 2) was 4 December.

On Monday (23rd) my blood test showed 3000 hcg and 21 progesterone.  

Today, however, I had heavy bleeding + 3 clots for 2 hours.  It then stopped almost as suddenly as it had started.

Does anyone have any experience of a pregnancy - or one of two twins - surviving such bleeding?  Am still taking my meds until I can get a scan done but not feeling that positive.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Stay positive.  There were many cases like yours and all was ok. Clots happen a lot with women who take clexane or in cases of twins.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Just a quick reply!

Lots if people have bleeding and still carry the pregnancy so continue with meds and seek if you can get a scan done!

One lady has just had twins even after having lots of bleeding!


----------



## CharlotteB (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for your positive replies.

The clots did bring me out in a panic, especially as the 25th isn't the best day for phoning the clinic/consultant!

Will hang in there.

I hadn't heard that Clexane could cause clots.  I was 6 hours late yesterday in taking my dose and wonder if that could have had an effect.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know what's the chemistry behind, but I have found many women who are on clexane to gave bleeding episodes. Don't worry.  It is going to be ok.


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I had bleeding around then after a FET. We called the maternity ER & they said to come in (altho not to hurry). We had a scan done & couldn't see a reason for it (sometimes they can see a hemorrhage or problem). Since it is so early, one can't usually see a heartbeat, so we were told to come back around 6wks 2days earliest earliest. We had a previous engagement so didn't go back until 7 wks. During the 10-day wait I had a small amount of spotting. It was so worrying.

But at the 7wk scan, we saw a heartbeat & all was fine. I haven't bled since, & I will be 6 months pregnant tomorrow.

Some folks on FF say they see more bleeding like this with Clexane/Lovenox (which I am on twice per day), or with twins (we have a single fetus), or with donor (which we did do), but I have never seen any scientific studies that say this.

I know it can be nerve-wracking, but don't be sure it is a miscarriage as often it is not!!! If you can call & set up an ultrasound, that'd be good, but know that until the middle of 6 weeks it may be inconclusive.

Happy holidays!


----------



## CharlotteB (May 1, 2013)

Thanks  and congratulations Theodora on  your 6 months.

I score at least 2 out of 3 with Clexane and a donor egg, and who knows about twins - I did have two blastocysts transferred.

It was the 3 clots yesterday that worried me most, as from what I have read on FF, clotting is a stage beyond bleeding.  No idea if 3 clots - the size of 2 £1 coins and 1 £2 coin - are enough for a miscarriage. 

No bleeding today apart from a postage stamp stain, so fingers crossed for the scan next week.


----------



## CharlotteB (May 1, 2013)

Scan today and we found a heartbeat - still fairly amazed.  It might have been a twin that miscarried or just some random bleeding and clots - my Gynaecologist said 95% of miscarriages were unexplained, but that the lack of pain and relatively short bleeding time pointed to a continuing pregnancy.

Must stop Googling miscarriage rates at the various weeks.

Stats vary but at 6 weeks have read the risk is 5-10% and this halves in another two weeks.  Roll on another two weeks!

Another scan late next week.  

Happy New Year to everyone in the meantime.


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

CharlotteB - glad it was good news. I had exactly the same after a FET at 7 weeks, quite heavy bleeding and 2 small clots.  I was also on Clexane. I know for a fact I didn't miss carry a twin as had had a scan a week earlier showing only 1hb. I was convinced all was over but i went to the EPU for a scan and all was fine. My Dr suggested I stop the Clexane for a few days until no bleeding for 24hrs and then restart which I did but wouldn't recommend it unless your Dr specifically advises. Good luck, R xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Great news, Charlotte!

I was not told to stop the shots at all, by the way. And in my case we did a single embryo transfer so it wasn't a twin going away.

I know how hard it is to be optimistic, I am over 6 months now & still check for blood every time I pee, it's ridiculous!!

Anyhow, chances are pretty good that this was a one-off bleed & now everything will go forward normally.


----------



## CharlotteB (May 1, 2013)

Thanks!

Enjoy your baby's first New Year (Ruth) and hope the next couple of months go well (Theodora).  x


----------

